# I only arsed..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The wife was parading in front of me in her new outfit. "Well... What do you think?"

"Yeah.. It looks good and the colour really suits you.." I replied.

She didn't look convinced, "I can tell there's a big 'but' coming."

"Well, there you go love... You've said it yourself." :wink: 

Or..

Some thief's just pinched a pair of my wife's knickers off the washing line. She's not bothered about the knickers but she wants the 12 pegs back. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh well part two?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Divorce 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Withdraw Priveledges :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What privileges mees

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

